# Ideen für Besatz von Ufermatten



## sexyskillz (11. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe die NG Ufermatten im letzten jahr verlegt und müsste nun langsam mal was draufsetzen, weil es immernoch aussieht wie normaler Teppich.

Habt Ihr eventuell Ratschläge welche Pflänzchen sich alternativ zur NG Saat eignen ?
Ich würde es schön finden, wenn dort verschiedene moosartige oder __ bodendecker-ähnliche Pflanzen sitzen und es nicht nach Einheitsbrei aussieht und der ganze Ring um den Teich zur gleichen Zeit blüht ect.

Grüsse
Fabian


----------



## laolamia (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ideen für Besatz von Ufermatten*

gib der natur zeit, normalerweise siedeln sich moose und andere pflanzen alleine an bzw siedeln vom ufergraben richtung wasser.

gruss marco


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ideen für Besatz von Ufermatten*

Moose hast Du mit Sicherheit in Deinem Garten. Schau mal im Rasen, unter Gebüsch, auf Steinen. Es gibt kaum Plätze bei uns, an denen sich nicht spontan Moose ansiedeln. Die kannst Du dann sammeln, mit einem Messer klein hacken, und das mit Joghurt vermischen. Die Joghurt pampe streichst Du dann auf die Stellen an denen Du __ Moos haben möchtest, und hältst das dann schön feucht (eventuell eine zeitlang sogar mit feuchten Tüchern abdecken). Wenn die Bedingungen passen, wird das Moos dann zu wachsen anfangen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ideen für Besatz von Ufermatten*

Hi Werner,

stell mir gerade vor wie sich die Nachbarskatzen über einen __ Moos-Joghurt-Brei hermachen würden wenn ich so was auf meinen Kunstrasen schmieren täte (meine Cockerspaniel wären da dann sicher noch schneller:hai)

Ich kenn das mit Gemischen von Milch, Joghurt, Ei, ect bepinseln eher von Beton-/ Betonsteinmauern wenn die in schattigeren Lagen schneller "antik" aussehen sollen

MfG Frank


----------



## mickeymuc (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ideen für Besatz von Ufermatten*

Hallo Fabian,

Ich habe bei meinem kleinen Projekt Sand in die Ufermatte eingearbeitet, ich glaube das wird bei NG auch so empfohlen - hast Dud as auch gemacht? 
Ich habe dann mancherorts einfach kleine Moospolster, die so angefallen sind, dort hingelegt und das klappt ganz gut. Ich denke man kann auch __ Moos zerkleinern, mit Wasser mischen und vorsichtig draufgießen, das sollte auch anwachsen. Sicher ist jetzt gerade eine ganz gut Zeit dafür, damit es vor der größten Sommerhitze noch Polster werden. 
Wenn es größer werden darf kannst Du auch Stecklinge von __ Bachbunge oder Sumpf-Vergissmeinicht befestigen, auch __ Wasserfeder, __ Igelschlauch, __ Kleefarn, Nadelsimse und sicher viele die ich gerade vergessen habe sollten ganz gut dort wachsen - müssen aber halt angebracht werden.

Viele Grüße!

Michael


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ideen für Besatz von Ufermatten*

Der Joghurt sorgt dafür dass es das saure Millieu gibt in dem sich das __ Moos generativ vermehren kann. Das geht dann wesentlich schneller mit der Besiedlung als wenn man darauf wartet dass es sich teilt


----------



## laolamia (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ideen für Besatz von Ufermatten*

moin!

ich erfreue mich jedes jahr an der kuckuckslichtnelke, die war in der saat dabei und mein ganzer uferwall blueht.


----------

